# Dzelži / Hardware >  Ārējais cietais disks uzkāries.

## defs

Man pie datora pieslegts ārējais cietais disks.Visu laiku bija normali.Vakar pēkšņi bija parstajis darboties.Izrāvu kontaktdakšu,tad pa jaunu iestepseleju-aizgaja.Šorīt atkal neiet>daru tāpat-viss bez rezultātiem. Neiet arī ar linux ubuntu. KO vēl var darīt? Ieslēdzot gaismas diode iedegas un nodziest,tas nozīme,ka barošana pienāk.

----------


## Slowmo

Tur droši vien divi varianti. Vai nu nedarbojas USB iekārta (es pieļauju, ka ārējais disks ir ar USB interfeicu nevis, piemēram, ar eSata vai FireWire), vai nu pats disks neiet.
Pirmo variantu var noteikt, pievienojot USB vadu pie strādājoša kompja. Windowsam vajadzētu izdot skaņu, ka pievienota jauna iekārta. Ja nekas nenotiek, tad droši vien pati ārējā kaste būs pie vainas. Otrajā variantā tiks atpazīta jauna iekārta, bet pats disks neuzrādīsies. Tad jāskatās, vai disks iekš kastes griežas un, ja iespējams, jāpieliek disks pa tiešo pie kompja, lai noteiktu, vai tas darbojas.
Barošanas blokam, kas ārējam diskam, parasti ir divi spriegumi. Varbūt neiet 12V, tāpēc diode itkā iedegas, bet disks nedarbojas... Var gadīties arī, ka nav 5V un neiet (viss atkarīg no kura psrieguma darbojas tā diode).

----------


## Delfins

Jā, un mēs esam gaišreģi.

PS: ārējo diski vispār jāpieslēdz tikai tad, kad vajag, nevis visu laiku turēt ieslēgtu.

----------


## Slowmo

Ir modeļi, kuriem disks automātiski apstājas, kad to nelieto. Tādus tad arī var atstāt ieslēgtus visu laiku. Savādāk tiešām disks nelietderīgi visu laiku griezīsies.

----------


## Delfins

cik es pa kompjiem ņemos, tad HDD vislabākais vispār neapstāties, jo "raustīšana" bojā gan plates, ga elektronika tiek noslogota pie palaišanas. Nu kaut kā tā.

----------


## defs

Man tas disks negriežas.iepriekš bija tā,ka ieslēdz kontaktdakšu,tad varēja dzirdēt,ka iegriežas.Tagad tā nav.Kompis atpazīst pat USB atmiņu.Arī,kad palaiž ubuntu,tad ari neatpazīst ārējo cieto disku,jo viņs negriežas.Būs jāpapēta ta barošana...

----------


## defs

Pārbaudiju tikko barosanu-viss normāli.Piespraudu štekeri atpakal -viss aizgāja.Tā arī nepiefiksēju,kas par gļuku...

----------


## Slowmo

Tātad nekontakts barošanā.

----------


## defs

> Tātad nekontakts barošanā.


  Nu nez....Es kādu gadu atpakaļ jaunu nopirku,neko neesmu ļurkājis.Sakuma iedomajos,ka varbūt kāda termo-aizsardzība.Bet šorīt ,kad ieslēdzu,viņš jau nebija silts nemaz. Barošanas bloks aizlimets ciet,nav nevienas skrūves   ::  . Varbūt kāda auksta lode,tas gan var gadīties.

----------


## ansius

kādas firmas tas disks?

piem WD MyBook aiziet paši gulēt un lai palaistu ir jānospiež podziņa priekšpusē viņam. ar citām iekārtām var būt līdzīgi, jo ja BIOS vai datora uzstaadijumos uzstaadiic cietnjus izsleegt ja pēc laika nelieto, tad tā mēdz būt.

----------


## defs

> kādas firmas tas disks?
> 
> piem WD MyBook aiziet paši gulēt un lai palaistu ir jānospiež podziņa priekšpusē viņam. ar citām iekārtām var būt līdzīgi, jo ja BIOS vai datora uzstaadijumos uzstaadiic cietnjus izsleegt ja pēc laika nelieto, tad tā mēdz būt.


  Šitas ir "WD Elements",ražots Malaizijā vai Taivana-ta arī virsū rakstīts,jo ražotajs pats nezin,kur atrodas īsti. Šitam nekadas pogas nav nekur.Es uzreiz ievēroju,ka viņš neiegriežas,kad pieslēdz strāvu.Parasti viņš vienmēr iegriezās.Tagad atkal neiet.Ievēroju,ka uz barošanas bloka iedegas gaismas diode un tūlīt nodziest-it ka nostrādā aizsardzība barošanas blokā. Kad izrauju ārā štepseli no diska,tad gaismas diode pēc atkārtotas ieslēgšanas ( bez slodzes) deg un nost nedziest ( tas ir tā uz barošanas bloka).

----------


## defs

Tagad pēc brīža-slēdzu iekšā-tas pats.Iedomājos,ka baroklim varbūt auksti? Pieliku klāt pie datora barokļa,kurš uz grīdas mētājās jau smuki iesilis. Biju HDD barokli pieslēdzis pie tīkla,lai arī deg tā gaismas diodīte.Un tad pēc brīža spraudu štekeri iekšā tam HDD-aizgaja   ::

----------


## ansius

maziem diskiem esmu pamanījis niķi necelties ar pirmo reizi augšā...

----------


## andzejs6

man ta pati problema.itka no sakuma iegriezas disks bet pec tam atstajas.driveri uzradas ka ir pieslegts.ko darit?????

----------


## defs

> man ta pati problema.itka no sakuma iegriezas disks bet pec tam atstajas.driveri uzradas ka ir pieslegts.ko darit?????


 
Nē,nē,man savādāk-līdzko aiziet,tad viss normāli.Konstatēju,ka pēdējā laika baroklis pat bez diska viens pats negrib palaisties.Un pa daudzām reizēm,kad štepselejot iekšā un āra no tīkla  izdodas barokli palaist,tad stepseleju barokļa vadu iekš hdd-tad aiziet.Viņš salīmeta korpusā iekšā,bet laikam naksies lauzt pušu.It kā pāt būtu garantija vēl,bet es vairs neatceros,kur papīri,kur pirku >kādā interneta veikalā,atceros...

----------


## andzejs6

Es piesledzu,sak griezties un apstajas,viss.... gaismas diode deg itka uzrada ka ir pieslegts un darbojas normali,bet talak nekas nenotiek...varbut kads var ieteikt ko darit?????

----------


## defs

> Es piesledzu,sak griezties un apstajas,viss.... gaismas diode deg itka uzrada ka ir pieslegts un darbojas normali,bet talak nekas nenotiek...varbut kads var ieteikt ko darit?????


  vabut pie cita datora pamēģini.

----------


## andzejs6

jau meginaju bet neka varbut ir cits variants...

----------


## defs

Varbūt pamēri barošanas spriegumus? manam vismaz ir +5 un +12,gaismas diode jau tik pie viena sprieguma pieslēgta.

----------


## defs

Tātad ,es šovakar savu barošanas bloku saremontēju.Cik nu kulturāli vareju,plēsu vaļā un izpētiju.Konstatēju pāris aizdomīgus kondensatorus,kurus izlodeju ārā ,viens bija no dusmām uzpūties,pat gumija apakšā izlūdi ārā.Nomainiju abus jocīgos.Tagad viss iet!

----------


## andzejs6

barosana viss normali,kompi uzrada,bet netieku ieksa.....

----------

